# Skincare faves at the moment!



## MACGoddess (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey all, lets do a skincare current faves list... I'll start with mine!

I have totally changed my skincare regime, I pretty much use all MAC Skincare now and a Glycolic acid cleanser in the morning. I pretty much never use Differin gel anymore and my face is clear and super soft!!

MD Forte Glycolic Acid Cleanser (30%)

MAC Microfine Refinisher - CAN'T live without this!! 2x a week

MAC Scrub Mask - 1x a week, no idea what I will do when I run out of it, it is d/c






MAC Day spf 15 Light Moisture - apparently MAC Studio Moisture Fix spf 15 IS Day Light in a different package, so even though it is d/c it is "coming back"

MAC Cleanse Off Oil - I use this as a m/u remover and cleanser when I come home from work and take off my m/u, another must have!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Oct 15, 2006)

My HGâ€™s:

Px: Neostrata Toning solution w/8% glycolic acid &amp; 2% clindamycin

Px: Benzoyl Peroxide 5% w/2% clindamycin

Derma E Clear Skin 2 Spot Blemish Treatment

Derma E Tea Tree and E Antiseptic CrÃ¨me

*But I am currently *testing samples* and LOVING:*

*GREEN CREAM 6%*

*CAUDALIE Vinopure Matte Finish Fluid*

*CAUDALIE C20 Moisturizing Cream*


----------



## Anna (Oct 15, 2006)

make up removing wipes-im lovin the equate brand because they do the job and theyre so cheap.

face soap-going back to good old dove soap. it worked!

pore cleaning strips-it is absoloutly disgusting what it pulls out of my face. YEEK!! i use them 2x a week

dead sea minerals exfoliatting gel-im supposed to use this once a week but ive been doing it once a month. but i shold go back to once a week it makes my skin glow


----------



## xkatiex (Oct 15, 2006)

Sunscreen - Sensitive skin spf 25

Cleanser - Clinique mild facial soap

Eye Cream - Boots Eye Cream

Eye makeup remover - Olay sensitive skin wash cloths


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 15, 2006)

Dove unscented beauty bar with a soft exfoliating cloth

Proactiv Revitalizing toner

Olay Regenerist Eye Lifting Serum

Coppertone Oil Free Faces Sunblock Lotion SPF 30 - mornings

Freeman's Purifying Clay Masque w/ avocado and oatmeal - 1-2 times a week

MaMa Lotion - just started using it, and so far so good, every other day

I need a new scrub and regular moisturizer, so I'm saving up for Epidermx and camellia oil.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Oct 15, 2006)

I am currently in love with:

*Pond's Cold Cream*:

This stuff is truly AMAZING! It takes off all of my MU at the end of the day...and I mean everything. That includes waterproof mascara and every bit of foundation. The cold cream leaves a sort of film so I follow up with...

*Dove's Unscented Beauty Bar*:

A cult classic...my skin feels so soft after I'm done.

*Queen Helene's Mint Julep Mask*:

Perfect mask for my acne-prone oily skin. Helps make my pores look way smaller.


----------



## beautynista (Oct 15, 2006)

Excellent thread! I'm currently loving:

- ACV toner

- Clarins Cleansing Milk with Gentian

- Vitamin E oil

- Aveeno Skin Brightening Daily scrub

- L'Oreal Gentle Waterproof eyemakeup remover

I'm testing out the following, and i'm totally loving them!

- Pears soap

- Clarins Hydra Care lotion SPF 15

- Clarins Toning lotion

- Clarins Thirst Quenching Mask

Still looking for my HG sunblock that's paraben-free, oil-free and with a mineral/physical block. I've also made an order for jojoba oil, camellia seed oil, patchouli oil and rose hip oil, can't wait to try them!


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Still looking for my HG sunblock that's paraben-free, oil-free and with a mineral/physical block. I've been on the hunt for that for a long time, but...damned white cast, can't get away from it. I'd love to know if you ever find one.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 15, 2006)

at the moment im totally in love with....

Clean and Clear Persa-Gel 10

Bobbi Brown Overnight Blemish Paste


----------



## Macaholic76 (Oct 15, 2006)

Right now I'm appreciating my Duac BP gel (rx) and Purpose cleansing bar.


----------



## mowgli (Oct 15, 2006)

My faves:

1. Clinique Turnaround

2. Clearasil Daily Acne control pads

3. Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque

4. Philosophy Vitamin C Microdelivery peel (microdermabrasion)

5. Aspirin mask in sour cream and

6. Oil cleansing method (EVOO/Castor Oil and tea tree/lavender/patchouli EO combination - fantastic!!)

and Im also trying out the MUAC GA peels - started on 30% but see no difference in skin from using it yet??


----------



## beautynista (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been on the hunt for that for a long time, but...damned white cast, can't get away from it. I'd love to know if you ever find one.



I suppose that's the case with all physical sunblocks, which sucks! I'll definitely let you know though





Originally Posted by *mowgli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 6. Oil cleansing method (EVOO/Castor Oil and tea tree/lavender/patchouli EO combination - fantastic!!) Interesting. I'm gonna try that!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 15, 2006)

Right now I am loving my odd combination of Clinique Foaming Face Wash (Mild), ProActiv Toner, and Neutrogena Multi-Vitamin Acne Treatment Moisturizer. It's getting my face clear everyday - slowly...but it's keeping the acne away and my face is smoother than ever!!


----------



## susanks1 (Oct 15, 2006)

I am currently using and loving:

Dermalogica Esstential Cleanser

Dermalogica Multi Vitamin Mask

Dermalogica Skin Smoothing Cream

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Dermalogica Power Firm

Philosophy Micro Delivery Peel


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 15, 2006)

ATM, I can only say MAC Microfine Refinisher 2-3x a week, and MAC Fast Response Eye Cream. I'm still trying to find a fave/HG skin care product line.


----------



## monniej (Oct 16, 2006)

still loving...

aveeno clear complexion foaming cleanser

stridex pads for sensitive skin

sundari neem &amp; avocado moisturizer

origins out of trouble clay masque

origins no puffery eye gel

i've added...

mama lotion

derma e microdermabrasion scrub

philosophy microdelivery mini peel pads


----------



## jessimau (Oct 16, 2006)

Biotherm Biosource cleansing milk &amp; toner for dry skin

Dove Fresh Radiance SPF 15 moisturizer

Chanel Eye Tonic (for undereye circles)

Biotherm Acnopur moisturizing treatment gel (2% salicylic acid)

Paula's Choice 8% AHA gel

Dermalogica Hydrating Boost

and for when winter really sets in:

Lush Ultrabland cleanser.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 16, 2006)

Clinical Basic Skin Care is my HG skin care line!





I use the gentle cleansing beads followed by the gentle cleanser AM and PM, the Blemish Blaster as a spot treatment and on blemish prone areas, and the Hydrating Gel Emulsion as needed. My skin is the clearest it's been in ages and it's such a simple regime! I've actually made it through 3 periods so far without any cysts or breakouts and that makes me very happy!


----------



## maryfitz24 (Oct 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Clinical Basic Skin Care is my HG skin care line!




I use the gentle cleansing beads followed by the gentle cleanser AM and PM, the Blemish Blaster as a spot treatment and on blemish prone areas, and the Hydrating Gel Emulsion as needed. My skin is the clearest it's been in ages and it's such a simple regime! I've actually made it through 3 periods so far without any cysts or breakouts and that makes me very happy!

I just started on clinical basics (about 5 weeks now) and my skin looks more even toned. I am still getting the hormonal acne which stinks. I am hoping my skin clears up soon. I love the same products you list. 
Sharron at clinical basics is great!


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 16, 2006)

Neutrogenia On-The-Spot Treatment (2.5% benzoyl peroxide) -- does a great job of clearing up my acne, but doesn't dry out my skin like the 10% solutions do!

CO Bigelow Extra Light Face Lotion -- THE only product that has made ANY difference in my oily skin! Previously, my face would be shiny by mid-morning, but now it doesn't get shiny until closer to lunch! However, my afternoon, the effects of the lotion seem to wear off and I'm back to my oily, greasy self! lol

Neutrogenia Eye Makeup Remover -- doesn't leave a greasy film like the last makeup remover I tried (Maybelline).

Other products I am using are Stridex Maximum Strength (but honestly I don't know if this is really doing anything), and Cetaphil face cleanser with a Buf Puf sponge (recommended by my dermatologist).


----------



## Marisol (Oct 16, 2006)

What has been working for me is:

Morning:

Fancl Cleansing Oil

MAC Fast Response Eye Cream

MAC Strobe Cream

Night:

Neutrogena Oil Free Make up remover

Fancl Cleansing Oil

MAC Moisture Feed moisturizer

Two times a week I use the cleansing oil with Bobbi Brown's Buffing Beads.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 16, 2006)

I've been using Neutrogena's Oil Free Acne Wash, which seems to be doing ok but I'm still dealing with breakouts. Followed by Neutrogena Rapid Clear Spot Treatment. Epidermx and silkia camelia oil every other day and St. Helens Mint Julip Mask once a week. I'm currently trying to revise my skincare routine, because I'm just not satisfied with it..


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just started on clinical basics (about 5 weeks now) and my skin looks more even toned. I am still getting the hormonal acne which stinks. I am hoping my skin clears up soon. I love the same products you list. 
*Sharron at clinical basics is great*!

Agreed!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 16, 2006)

Proactive skin care line

cetaphil moisturizer

aveeno positively radiant moisturizer with spf 15


----------



## Winkiedo (Oct 16, 2006)

AM

Vitamin C 10% serum

Sunblock SPF40

PM

Tretinoin - 3 to 4 times a week

twice a week: Accutane 10mg for oily skin (prescribed by derm)

once or every two months: IPL


----------



## Leony (Oct 16, 2006)

These are my current faves:

EL Advance nightwear.

Nature Bisse Glycolic peel 50%

Clarins Anti wrinkle eyecream

Cleansing Express

The cleansing express one is cheap but really good. It's a water based makeup remover, Alcohol-free, colour-free and Paraben-free. It takes off makeup quite well even waterproof mascara one. I think my skin look better using this makeup remover than the cleansing oil. Maybe it's because Paraben-free.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Dove White Cleansing Bar

CVS generic Buff Puff

witch hazel

Olay Complete

Queen Helen Mint Julep Mask


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 16, 2006)

Fancl Cleansing Oil

EL Cleanser for normal/combo skin

Clinique Total Turnaround Visible Skin Renewer

AcneeFree Blemish Terminator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Biotherm exfoliator for combo skin

SHU eye mask


----------



## foxy2006 (Oct 16, 2006)

-Neutrogena Pore Refining Moisturiser

-St Ives Medicated Apricot Scrub

-Neutrogena Visibly Clear Mask

-The Original Mudd Mask

-BP 5%


----------



## Becka (Oct 16, 2006)

my list is small:

eye mu remover

dove beauty bar then

marcelle anti-wrinkle &amp; firming lotion


----------



## ivette (Oct 17, 2006)

i use just cetaphil regular cleanser


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 17, 2006)

I really like my mary kay velocity 3-in-1 cleanser

I'm also totally in love with Ahava mud mask, but its just impossible to find around here and expensive too. I think I might use the Queen Helene scrub until I can get another tube of Ahava.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 27, 2007)

*Neutrogena* and Queen Helene Mint Julip mask.


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 27, 2007)

Philosophy Purity Made Simple

Dermalogica Microfoliant

and a washcloth!


----------



## shellie (Mar 29, 2007)

at the moment, my favorites are:

jojoba oil as cleanser

burt's bees orange essence facial cleanser

rose water as toner

juice organics apple exfoliating peel

aloe vera gel as moisturizer

juice organics tinted spf 30 moisturizer


----------



## kissmydress (Mar 29, 2007)

Jason's Natural Makeup Remover Pads

Jurlique's Ultra Sensitive 5 Step Ritual. LOVE, love, love.


----------



## LadyUae (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm lovvvvving&gt;&gt;

Natura Bisse's Oxygen Cream

Natura Bisse's Oxygen Complex (serum)

Sisley's Gentle Buffing Cream

Sisley's Radiant Glow Express Mask

The Body Shop's Tea Tree Oil Face Mask


----------



## sweetsugar (Mar 29, 2007)

Loving Mario Badescu's products! Especially their Acne Facial Cleanser &amp; Buffering lotion!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Apr 25, 2007)

i need to follow these, i just use neutrogena


----------



## patricia69 (Jul 26, 2007)

macgoddess

where did u buy the glycolic acid cleanser?


----------



## Sleeptime (Jul 26, 2007)

Loving and using:

Sunsense ultra as a sunscreen

Himalaya Neem facial wash and Olay's White Radiance facial wash

Rose water as a toner

Aloe vera gel and St Ives Eye and Face Stress gel as a moisturizer and eye de-puffer

St Ives clay mask and the aspirin mask for occasional breakouts


----------



## lajolicapricorn (Jul 26, 2007)

Cetaphil Cleanser and Moisturizer. I'm on Minocycline and Retin-A Micro which can be harsh on my skin and Ceptaphil helps with the irritation.


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 26, 2007)

Bliss Oxygen mask!! Try it. Leaves skin so bright.


----------



## monniej (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif still loving...aveeno clear complexion foaming cleanser

stridex pads for sensitive skin

sundari neem &amp; avocado moisturizer

origins out of trouble clay masque

origins no puffery eye gel

i've added...

mama lotion

derma e microdermabrasion scrub

philosophy microdelivery mini peel pads

i reviewed my post from about 10 months ago and i'm pretty much doing the same thing but:
cleanser is now dermalogica special gel, not aveeno.

i've added dermalogica daily microfoliant and dropped the derma e scrub

i don't use the philosophy pads anymore (they eventually broke me out)

i've also added dermalogica medicated clearing gel as a night cream and haven't used my mama lotion in a while, but it's still in my stash!


----------



## canwetalk2 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi, this is my first post so bare with me. Well I have found the greatest skin softener and smoother s for my whole bod. The best results I have really noticed was on my feet because I go barefoot all the time. My secret shea butter, I get a organic brand, it scares me to get anything but organic. This stuff is amazing.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Sep 10, 2013)

My current list:

AM Moisturizer: DIY coconut oil and honey moisturizer

Sunscreen: Alba Botanica SPF 20 face sunscreen

PM Moisturizer: TheraNeem Facial Oil Serum Soothing Therape

PM Eye Serum: DIY oil serum with wheat germ, avocado, apricot, and grapeseed oils

Make-Up Remover: rice bran oil

Face Cleanser: DIY cleanser with castille soap/Dr. Bronners, sweet almond oil, and aloe vera juice

Face Wipes: Yes to Cucumber face wipes (I usually only use these to remove make-up when I am traveling or if I take my make-up off well before I plan to do my PM skin care)

I also sometimes use a few different scrubs. Right now I am loving the Michael Todd Charcoal one and the Andalou Naturals Lemon Sugar facial scrub.

I also have the Olay cleansing brush (similar to the Clarisonic, sort of) that I try to remember to use with my cleanser on nights that I do not use a scrub.

I also just bought the 100% Pure coffee eye cream to use as my AM eye cream. The DIY oil stuff is just too oily to wear during the day, but it works great over night.


----------



## Tiffany21 (Sep 11, 2013)

NYR Orange Flower Facial Wash

NYR White Tea Toning Eye Gel

NYR Frankincense Hydrating Cream

Tea Tree oil &amp; salicylic acid spot treatment

I'm adding some Makeup Favies too!

MAC Fleshpot Lipstick

Cargo Reverse Lip Liner

MAC Smolder Eye Liner

Lorac 3D Mascara

Lorac Breaking Through Founation

Lorac Tantalize Bronzer &amp; Highlighter


----------



## HHummel (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes to grapefruit scrub Simple toner Simple eye roller Noxema Yes to blueberries serum


----------

